# Info par produktiem >  gaismas diodes

## babuls

Nopirku šādas diodes      http://www.aircomnet.lv/index.php?productID=27113     Pie cik voltiem viņas jāslēdz ???  Diezgan dārgas,negribu sadedzināt...  ::  

Kautkur izraku ,ka pie 3,5 volti.... gribu pārliecināties.  Ja divas saslēdz virknē,ta pie  5 volti var slēgt ??
                                                                                                                                                                                      Paldies.

----------


## jeecha

Nee nevar - gaismas diodes jaabaro ar konstantu straavu, nevis konstantu spriegumu.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki
Varbūt noderēs
http://www.casemods.ru/services/raschet_rezistora.html

----------


## Delfins

šitās jaudīgās diodes ar PWM baro, lai pārāk nesilst. Ja ar konstantu strāvu baros jāatceras par labu dzesēšanu.

----------


## Vikings

> ar PWM baro, lai pārāk nesilst


 Kua? Vai nu esmu ko palaidis garām, vai arī neatkarīgi no strāvas stabilizēšanas veida, izdalītā jauda ir tieši proporcionāla strāvas efektīvajai vērtībai?

----------


## Texx

Nu bet varbūt te ir domāts, ka barojot LED ar impulsiem un izmantojot to, ka cilvēka acij ir atmiņas efekts var panākt līdzvērtīgu spožumu ar mazāku enerģijas patēriņu un siltuma izdalīšanos.

----------


## JDat

Delfīn. Kāds ibio PWM? Cilvēkam vajag elementāri pieslēgt gaismas diodes pie barošanas.
Argus instrukcija: http://web.argus.lv/shop/download/426568/hwindex.htm

----------


## Delfins

Vispār to es biju vairāk par dzesēšanu domājis - ja autors nezin kādu barošanu likt klāt, tad nezinās arī, ka obligāti jādzesē.
Nosvilinās vai nu ar strāvu, vai pārkaršanu...

----------


## babuls

Viņas būs ūdenī,ta ari būs tā dzesēšana...  Man vajag šim aparātam gaismu zem ūdens >>>  viewtopic.php?f=28&t=6367

 Pie  12 v  mašīnas akuci pieslēgt 2 gaismas diodes...

----------

